# npk Test



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you guys use to test npk in your aquarium ???


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi czernia03,

I used to check my water parameters, including N, Iron, PH, KH, GH almost weekly. Now I just watch my plants and they let me know by how they are growing what I might need to add. I used API test kits, and still do when I need them.

It took about 12 - 18 months before I figured it out, and I still get it wrong sometimes. But if I pay attention to how the plants are growing, and spot deficiencies early, it works well. Have you decided what fertilizer regime you are going to use?


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi czernia03,
> 
> I used to check my water parameters, including N, Iron, PH, KH, GH almost weekly. Now I just watch my plants and they let me know by how they are growing what I might need to add. I used API test kits, and still do when I need them.
> 
> It took about 12 - 18 months before I figured it out, and I still get it wrong sometimes. But if I pay attention to how the plants are growing, and spot deficiencies early, it works well. Have you decided what fertilizer regime you are going to use?


I have now Flourish Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium + I use root medic tabs 
Is there more I should have and use ??
Where can I read or learn about the signs of plant deficiencies??
Thank you 
John


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

LaMotte makes good, reliable test kits, but they are a bit expensive. I use LaMotte kits for nitrate, potassium, and phosphorus.

APC has a section in "Photos" on plant deficiency symptoms:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=12&userid=&t=


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

czernia03 said:


> I have now Flourish Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium + I use root medic tabs
> Is there more I should have and use ??
> 
> Thank you
> John


You need Flourish (comprehensive) or something similar for the micros. Have you seen the Seachem Dosing Calculator on this site? It is based on Seachem's dosing chart.

You may want to dose Epsom salt for Mg or a GH Booster like Seachem's Equilibrium if your water is soft.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi czernia03,
> 
> I used to check my water parameters, including N, Iron, PH, KH, GH almost weekly. Now I just watch my plants and they let me know by how they are growing what I might need to add. I used API test kits, and still do when I need them.
> 
> It took about 12 - 18 months before I figured it out, and I still get it wrong sometimes. But if I pay attention to how the plants are growing, and spot deficiencies early, it works well. Have you decided what fertilizer regime you are going to use?


X2.

here is my favorite def chart. the only thing i dont like about it is it doesnt have pictures, but it does have lots of info
http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> X2.
> 
> here is my favorite def chart. the only thing i dont like about it is it doesnt have pictures, but it does have lots of info
> http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm


All I got was basically white blank screens from the "Plant Nutrients" link. I wonder what's wrong?? I used to be able to view it.


----------

